# Interesting read



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Princeton : DICTATORSH 042508 : Blaydes
Authoritarian Elections and Elite Management:
Theory and Evidence from Egypt
This paper considers how authoritarian regimes use elections as a tool for elite management. In particular, elections in Egypt serve as the regime's most important device for the distribution of rents and promotions to important groups within the politically influential classes .....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Princeton : DICTATORSH 042508 : Blaydes
> Authoritarian Elections and Elite Management:
> Theory and Evidence from Egypt
> This paper considers how authoritarian regimes use elections as a tool for elite management. In particular, elections in Egypt serve as the regime's most important device for the distribution of rents and promotions to important groups within the politically influential classes .....


I stopped reading at "competitive parliamentary elections"


----------

